# Last Surviving Enola Gay Crewman Passes



## racing_kitty (Jul 30, 2014)

From Stars and Stripes: 



> ATLANTA — The last surviving member of the crew that dropped an atomic bomb on Hiroshima, hastening the end of World War II and forcing the world into the atomic age, has died in the southern state of Georgia.
> 
> Theodore VanKirk, also known as "Dutch," died Monday of natural causes at the retirement home where he lived in Stone Mountain, Georgia, his son Tom VanKirk said. He was 93.



Another piece of history gone on to his well-earned rest. Fair winds and following seas.


----------



## JHD (Jul 30, 2014)

Rest in peace sir.  Sad news.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 30, 2014)

Blue skies and tailwinds.
RIP.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 30, 2014)

RIP.


----------



## CDG (Jul 30, 2014)

RIP.


----------



## Grunt (Jul 30, 2014)

Rest In Peace, Mr. VanKirk and thank you for your service.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 30, 2014)

RIP Sir.  Thank you for your service.

LL


----------



## Scubadew (Jul 30, 2014)

RIP, Sir. Wishing you fair winds and following seas.


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 31, 2014)

Rest in Peace, Sir...thank you for your service.


----------



## Optimus Hund (Aug 1, 2014)

R.I.P Sir, fair winds and following seas.


----------

